# Newbie looking at getting eVic-VT Full Kit 5000mAh, 60W



## gatecrasherza1 (25/9/15)

Hi guys, I am a noob but been smoking hookah for more than 20 years... started young

But the other day friends said a must try vapor and Holly hell what an awesome experience.

Decided to go get the unit in my subject line but would really appreciate some guidance

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (25/9/15)

Howzit @gatecrasherza1 I got one 2 weeks ago from @Frostbite at atomix vapes... great service and great device... just get a bigger tank .. it's a great mod with a sub tank on it... the ego one tank it comes with only comes with TC coils.. if you like the tank then order the coils for VW mode​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (25/9/15)

Awesome Nick thanks for the feedback, like I said still completely new but want to get a decent Base to work with. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Aidan (25/9/15)

hey @gatecrasherza1
Im also a noob and decided to go the evic way! the build quality is awesome compared to my friends mods ( isticks mainly) and with my RDA I still get pretty decent clouds when running relatively low ohmage ( around 0,2) I cant compare it in terms of personal experience with other mods but from testing out my friends mods I can say its an awesome setup. like @Nick said , get a different tank as the Mega isn't too great, I ran it with the subtank for a week or so and was awesome so maybe look into that.
hope that helps


----------



## Andre (25/9/15)

Personally I think the Evic VTC Mini is a better buy. Upgradeable (first upgrade out already), more features and a battery you can swap out. You can buy the mod separately too - so get the tank you like with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nick (25/9/15)

@gatecrasherza1 .. I think it's a great Base to start with ... there are some very knowledgeable guys on here who know a ton more than me.. I wanted 60w but it had to have USB charger, plug in charger .. not a fan of batteries and chargers and this one was my second choice the other was a smok box but no stock so I took this one.. very happy.. have tried 3 tanks on it.. ego mega.. sub tank and triton aspire and the sub tank wins hands down.


----------



## Nick (25/9/15)

Andre said:


> Personally I think the Evic VTC Mini is a better buy. Upgradeable (first upgrade out already), more features and a battery you can swap out. You can buy the mod separately too - so get the tank you like with it.


Thanks @Andre ... @gatecrasherza1 ... here is one of the guys who I am talking about... @Andre when u say upgrades what does this mean/do... thanks.


----------



## Andre (25/9/15)

Nick said:


> Thanks @Andre ... @gatecrasherza1 ... here is one of the guys who I am talking about... @Andre when u say upgrades what does this mean/do... thanks.


The board can be upgraded via your PC to, e.g. be able to use other types of wire for temp control (like SS, NiFe, etc) - depends on what they make available. The current upgrade gives you real time readings of some of the functionalities.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (25/9/15)

OK lol thank you for the advice, was pretty set on what to get but after looking at the mini and the upgradeable options it really looks like a awesome option. If I purchase the mini do I need to get anything else. This is all new to me

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (25/9/15)

gatecrasherza1 said:


> Hi guys, I am a noop but been smoking hookah for more than 20 years... started young
> 
> But the other day friends said a must try vapor and Holly hell what an awesome experience.
> 
> ...



Hi @gatecrasherza1 
Welcome to the forum and congrats on trying out vaping and wanting to get into it. You doing a great thing

Just a question, what vape from your friends did you try that was awesome?
Maybe you should get that if you liked it

All the best


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (25/9/15)

They had the e-vic full device, was why I wanted to look at it but Andre now raised my interest in the mini device with the mod and upgrade functionality. In regards to the Vapor spend sometime on YouTube looking at reviews and I was impressed by the e-vic products.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (25/9/15)

Kanger Tech Sub Box Mini Kit hands down

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (25/9/15)

gatecrasherza1 said:


> They had the e-vic full device, was why I wanted to look at it but Andre now raised my interest in the mini device with the mod and upgrade functionality. In regards to the Vapor spend sometime on YouTube looking at reviews and I was impressed by the e-vic products.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



Ok cool

Just a headsup, whether you have the eVic Full Mod with the built in batt or the new Mini - the vape you will get on those two should be more a function of the atomiser on top than the mod (battery part) itself. 

If they were vaping on the evic full kit with the mega atomiser that comes with it and you thought it was awesome then maybe thats your device!

If you get the mini, bear in mind you need to but at least 2 high quality batteries and a good charger. Nice thing about that is you can put in a fresh batt when one goes flat. And the batteries (and charger) can be used in other mods if you buy something else down the line


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (25/9/15)

Would you guys also suggest I look at a different tank for the mini? I am limited to budget so also comparing overall costing.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (25/9/15)

@DougP I was looking Kanger kit, wow this is super tricky in planning 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (25/9/15)

BTW thanks all for the advice, fantastic forum.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (25/9/15)

gatecrasherza1 said:


> Would you guys also suggest I look at a different tank for the mini? I am limited to budget so also comparing overall costing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


The Evic VTC Mini does have a charging USB port. Most on here do not rate the atomizers from them very highly.

Speaking of budget, you would probably get away cheaper with a Mini Subox Kit (check out this thread for good info). The Subox mod does not support temperature control and gives a little bit less power than the Evic Mini. However, temperature control is not all that popular and still in a development phase - many things could still change. Also the Evic Mini is a very new device - not as tried and tested as the Subox Mini. Not that I have heard anything negative about it so far. Personally, I would have gone for the Evic - for its looks and for what it might eventually be able to do if upgrades can be done, but a difficult choice nonetheless.


----------



## DougP (25/9/15)

@Andre u so want to tilt in the direction of the sub box..tilt my man tilt..you can do it 

Temp control is so overrated..Been there done that and dunno what the hype is..
I currently own 3 sub box minis as well as an Ipvd2...
Pound for pound I use the mini tank on both, a billowV2 dual coil build on both as well as a mutation dripper on both..and the sub box stands its ground right up to its 50 watts limit.
When it comes to progressing with your vape the sub box rba deck is gr8 you can churn out an amazing array of coils and configurations..
The only downside is TC control..
When it comes to being a solid robust device I don't think there is much that can touch it on this front..



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (25/9/15)

There is one other downside that must be mentioned with the sub box..
It does not have a spring loaded 510 center pin. This can be a problem when trying to fit other tanks on it...

Hence my purchase of the Ipvd2

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (25/9/15)

DougP said:


> There is one other downside that must be mentioned with the sub box..
> It does not have a spring loaded 510 center pin. This can be a problem when trying to fit other tanks on it...
> 
> Hence my purchase of the Ipvd2
> ...


Good point, we tend to forget. The Evic Mini has a spring loaded connection. Definitely now tilting that way.


----------



## DougP (25/9/15)

Have to be honest I would have a cupboard full of sub box's I love them
And they are so robust and perform exceptionally well
Performance wise they can take on any device
But but but...
When you seriously get into your vaping the fixed 510 is definitely something to seriously consider if you want to use other RBAs, RTAs and RDAs on this mod.
This is the sole reason why I got the ipvd2 for the spring loaded 510.. Safety first as they say...

So sadly my friend it is with a sad heart that I have to conceed to you..it's not about evic versus sub box but more so about 510 fixed versus spring loaded 510



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (25/9/15)

First off, welcome to the forum @gatecrasherza1 

I would definitely recommend the Kangertech SubTank Mini as a starter tank, it comes with standard coils to get you started and also includes an RBA base so that you can start experimenting with building your own coils when you're ready to jump in on that. Vape quality on this tank is excellent and is still one of my favourite tanks.

I have the eVic VT (full kit) and totally agree with what the other guys are saying, the tank that comes with it is mediocre at best, and the TC coils are total rubbish. The mod on the other hand is great, I really like mine, but temperature control is overrated, at this stage it's a sales gimmick.

A good mod for the SubTank will be the an iStick 50W (my favourite), , the Presa is also a great little mod with 40W, enough for the SubTank. The eVic VTC mini (mod only) or just go for the whole Subox Mini kit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DougP (25/9/15)

Go bumblebee another supporter of sub box mini kit

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick (25/9/15)

Sorry forgot to throw in @gatecrasherza1 the eleaf 40w... with subtank. . This was my first proper mod and I still use it now for TC with the ego one tank... again I use this because it's plug and play... no batteries no chargers...


----------



## Philip (25/9/15)

Get Evic VT mod..large battery life built in leave the atomiser and get a billow v2 or subtank mini with RBA base.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick (25/9/15)

Have to agree on the battery life @Philip my goes two days without any letting up ..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (26/9/15)

OK so I am thinking going with the evic vt mini but getting a separate subtank or billow? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (26/9/15)

Subtank...


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (26/9/15)

Cool any specific subtank or is it called subtank. Apologies for the stupid question

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (26/9/15)

gatecrasherza1 said:


> Cool any specific subtank or is it called subtank. Apologies for the stupid question
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



Subtank mini version 2
You get it in black, white and now silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick (26/9/15)

Just pop a post in the who has stock section of the forum and a supplier will let you know..


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (26/9/15)

Awesome so mini + subtank v2. Should cover my starting needs.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nick (26/9/15)

gatecrasherza1 said:


> Awesome so mini + subtank v2. Should cover my starting needs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


 In my opinion your way ahead of a starter kit with that set up... enjoy..


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (26/9/15)

Awesome and shot for all the advice to everyone who assisted. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (26/9/15)

Lol ended up getting Kangertech subtank, really enjoying. Thank you guys for your advice and thanks Atomix for the excellent service.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MJ INC (26/9/15)

I just tried the evic mini and I was really impressed. Side by side with the subox, new coils and the same juice and I felt the evic edged it. Really want to try it now with my aspire Triton tank and see how it works

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick (26/9/15)

I have the triton and the subtank tried both on the evic vt and the subtank is miles ahead .. I don't know if it's my triton but not impressed.. far less flavour and a poorer vape..


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (26/9/15)

Update guys really enjoying vaping love the taste but noticing I am going through a tank quite quickly. Is that normal?

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (26/9/15)

gatecrasherza1 said:


> Update guys really enjoying vaping love the taste but noticing I am going through a tank quite quickly. Is that normal?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Yip, you will vape what you need. What mg nic are you vaping at?


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (26/9/15)

Zero nic at this moment.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (26/9/15)

gatecrasherza1 said:


> Zero nic at this moment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


In that case you decide for yourself how much to vape. It differs quite dramatically from person to person. Here is a thread on how much people vape per day.


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (27/9/15)

Awesome I went over to the 3mg liquid and I find less of a need to vape continuesly but planning to make my own liquid.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (27/9/15)

Another newbie vaping away
.
Reminds me of when I started off I could have strapped A 44 gallon drum of juice to my back I just couldn't stop it was, and still is, so lekker
Now a pull the 44 gallon drum around on wheels behind me..
 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (27/9/15)

Lol had my first experience yesterday went out and did not plan. What a disaster, upgrade additional battery (emergencies ) and keep liquid at all times with you..... like the idea of dragging a tank behind you. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (27/9/15)

Never leave home without my little.bag which has in it:
1 x spare battery
1 x juice
And, more importantly
1 spare coil
got caught out one day where the coil went and I had no spare..
Never again

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

